# Look 585 Pro Team White Build



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

Question for all of you....I just ordered my 585 in white and when I build it up do I need to have a white saddle and white handlebar tape, or can I get away with black saddle and white handlebar tape? 

And let me add..this will be my first LOOK and Im very excited. I'm coming off a
Cervelo R3 so seeing the difference will be interesting. Anyway, help me out guys, I want this bike to look beautiful. 

I will post pics when its done. 
Thank you


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

White saddle and white tape is the only way to go...I went with a San Marco Rever.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

White tape and saddle!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Oh the contrarian*

I like white tape and saddles but think the contrast of the black saddle and tape would look better on this bike. I think it may be too much white, if that's possible, and the tape is extremely hard to keep looking nice.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Lies All Lies!!*

There is only one way to go with this baby. However I do charge royallty fees if you knock me off.


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

I about riuned my laptop with drool coming from my mouth after seeing the pic of your bike!! VERY NICE. My 585 should be here Monday!!!!!


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

My 585 is finally here and almost built up!! I just came off of a Cervelo R3 and I must say that the craftsmanship of the Look is 100 times better. It truly is a beauty of a bike. I will post pictures hopefully by the weekend. Anyone else with a 585 please post pics....give this masterpiece the credit it deserves.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

WBC said:


> There is only one way to go with this baby. However I do charge royallty fees if you knock me off.



Me likey:thumbsup: I showed it to my wifey and told her to put that on my Xmas list!


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

Its finally done. Full Campy Record, Keo Carbon Pedals and Mavic ES's...doesn't get much better!!! Please don't pay attention to the spacers above the stem. I left them there to after I get my first ride in so I know where to have my stem position. And yes, those are Mavic ES's with the decals removed. I think they look ridiculous with the Ksyrium ES plastered all over them. Anyway hope you like. 

Also, I do have a white Selle Italia SLR on order!!!!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice bike, lke the no decal es they set it off nicely the red spoke and hubs just look good and match in with the red on the frame. Long rides
slowdave


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*I smell royalties*

 Nice ride. Don't forget to give us the ride report.

WBC


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Damn, you people have some nice bikes.

I feel like a chump with my Giant TCR advanced. I like it though.


----------



## aks (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to give quick bit about how much I love my 585. As I said in my earlier posts I went to a 585, my first Look bike I must add, from a Cervelo R3. Let me just say that there is no comparison. The 585's craftmanship is far and above the Cervelo. The bike climbs and descends like no other, its just as stiff but at the same time more comfortable than the R3. I am so pleased with it that I can't see myself ever wanting to change bike brands again. This bike is a dream. If you've never ridden a Look, give em a shot, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

This seems to be a re-occuring problem with LOOK...


----------

